# Q. about Marshall 18W clone kits?



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Looking for advice on (something like) a Marshall 18W clone kit that would be good for a first-time attempt at building an amp. Something available in Canada too, that would produce a good quality clone. Although I'm mostly a software kinda guy, I can handle a solder iron and have done my fair share of computer hardware hacking, although that's all modular components. I've also done a bit of pedal modding, but nothing major like an amp. 
Any suggestions? I'd like to get a whole kit -- the whole thing comes in a box down to every last washer and nut -- delivered to my door with build instructions.
I've had a look on 18watt.com, and there's good info but I don't really want to buy cross-border for something that size. 

Thanks


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Paul said:


> www.trinityamps.com


Wow, that was quick thanks.
Have you built one? How was it?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

+1 for Trinity. I have an 18 Watt kit on the way and will comment on my build when i get it. I am big into DIY and have done a few pedals mods and BYOC's. While I'm definitely not a pro when it comes to electronics (you can tell by some of the questions I ask), I am confident I can get this done.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Stratin2traynor said:


> +1 for Trinity. I have an 18 Watt kit on the way and will comment on my build when i get it. I am big into DIY and have done a few pedals mods and BYOC's. While I'm definitely not a pro when it comes to electronics (you can tell by some of the questions I ask), I am confident I can get this done.


This is great stuff. Post progress reports, I'll be taking notes.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Probably took me about 20 hours from start to finish to do mine. I took my time with it though. I can't say enough about Steve and his products. Great guy.

The amp sounds great. Somewhat more aggressive than my JCM800 but not as gainy.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I have built 6 of Trinity's kits so far, including the 18 watt sIII - my first build. VERY good company to deal with. Stephen is amazing when it comes to pre and post sales service!

The 18 watter is a great amp, no doubt. I recently converted mine to the plexi version for a bit more bite. With 4 versions to choose, the hardest part is deciding which one.

AJC


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

damn it guys, you're making ME want one LOL


----------



## bogoboy (May 21, 2006)

Trinity amps = Excellent service, Quality parts and good value


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

bogoboy said:


> Trinity amps = Excellent service, Quality parts and good value


OK, I'm in. Now, everybody stop posting stuff in the emporium so I can save up some money for one.


----------



## thechamp96 (Jan 16, 2008)

Damn you guys. Ever since I read this thread a couple days ago, I have feverishly been reading everything that I can about building Trinity kits. Now I'm convinced that I will buy one and try to put the damn thing together.

I don't have much experience with electronics, but I do know how to solder and I'm pretty tenacious haha. 

Think I'll be able to handle it or am I screwed? I'm leaning towards the TC15, because I think it has the tone I'm after. 

Can anyone suggest whether or not the TC15 kit is particularly difficult to put together? I will be building a head kit, not a combo.

Ajcoholic - Out of curiosity, what was the easiest model that you have assembled?


----------



## vmann (Feb 14, 2006)

*18 watt clone*

Hi guys and gals

I had been looking for a lower wattage head once I got my guitar GAS out of the way. So after looking for awhile and after doing some research on Trinity Amps, I went ahead and bought a Trinity built Plexi head off a guy on TGP(he was a Canadian to boot:smilie_flagge17 I am really stoked to try this thing out especially after reading some glowing reviews.:banana:

Thanx,
Jim


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I should be getting my Trinity 18 Watt kit tomorrow (fingers crossed). I have a spot set up in the basement for the build. I'll post some progress reports if anyone is interested.


----------



## bogoboy (May 21, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Damn you guys. Ever since I read this thread a couple days ago, I have feverishly been reading everything that I can about building Trinity kits. Now I'm convinced that I will buy one and try to put the damn thing together.
> 
> I don't have much experience with electronics, but I do know how to solder and I'm pretty tenacious haha.
> 
> ...


I knew nothing about electronics when I built a Trinity - Stephen has a wonderful web forum. Just ask a lot of questions and you should be fine. Be CAREFUL once you start powering it up, get a good quality multimeter ($80 -$100 range) it will save your life. I don't want to scare you but the capacitors can store enough electricity to kill you - just drain them first before putting your hand(s) in there.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a multimeter??


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

You can get a multimeter at Canadian Tire for under $20.


I just checked out the Trinity site.

Although I think it would be a fantastic project to undertake and one with gratifying and practical results, at $1100. and up it's hard for me to rationalize buyng it in kit form like this. I suspect you could buy all the components for considerably less and end up with the same results.


----------



## thechamp96 (Jan 16, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Although I think it would be a fantastic project to undertake and one with gratifying and practical results, at $1100. and up it's hard for me to rationalize buyng it in kit form like this. I suspect you could buy all the components for considerably less and end up with the same results.


I think you were looking at the prices for the fully assembled amps. The kits cost around $400 (price list here: http://www.trinityamps.com/Product_Parts.htm)

I suppose that by the time you factor in the kit, transformers, tubes, tools, and materials for making the cab, you are probably looking at a fairly pricy little project. BUT from the glowing reviews I've read, it sounds like they are worth every penny and it is fun/rewarding to build your own top-notch amp from scratch.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I think you were looking at the prices for the fully assembled amps. The kits cost around $400 (price list here: http://www.trinityamps.com/Product_Parts.htm)
> 
> I suppose that by the time you factor in the kit, transformers, tubes, tools, and materials for making the cab, you are probably looking at a fairly pricy little project. BUT from the glowing reviews I've read, it sounds like they are worth every penny and it is fun/rewarding to build your own top-notch amp from scratch.


Thanks for clarifying. @$400 I think I would go for the kit for sure.

It's worth it to me to have everything you need along with schematics and instructions all in one package.

My bad.


----------



## bogoboy (May 21, 2006)

Milkman said:


> You can get a multimeter at Canadian Tire for under $20.


When I was looking for a multimeter (for the amp project) I asked some friends (experienced in electronics) they told me that the cheap meters are not as dependable. Remember, you are working with a potentially dangerous situation, spend the extra money and get a good one. Your life is worth more then saving a few dollars. I bought one from ABBRA.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I think you were looking at the prices for the fully assembled amps. The kits cost around $400 (price list here: http://www.trinityamps.com/Product_Parts.htm)
> 
> I suppose that by the time you factor in the kit, transformers, tubes, tools, and materials for making the cab, you are probably looking at a fairly pricy little project. BUT from the glowing reviews I've read, it sounds like they are worth every penny and it is fun/rewarding to build your own top-notch amp from scratch.


So, when you buy the kit, you also need to buy a transformer (looks like $140) and tubes ($$$) and a cabinet of some kind. is that right? So it's $540 + tubes + cabinet costs? 
Those of you that have built, what did you do for the parts that aren't included in the kits? No way I could build a cabinet too...tolex? You're kidding right? 

Thanks


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I just bought the Trinity 18 Plexi kit, transformer and choke set, and a 1x12 combo cab. Total including taxes and shipping to my door was $920.00. I already had a Greenback in a box waiting for the amp so the only other thing I had to buy was the tubes. Bought them from the tubestore.com for a reasonable price.

So, I guess that at the end of the day, it will have cost me around $1100.00.

I would have built the cab myself and saved some money but, I thought about what I wanted (classic Marshall look) and what it would cost me to build it, not including headaches, and figured I would just dish out the cash and get the pre-made cab.

If all goes well, and it sounds as good as I hope it will, I will probably eventually get the Trinity 15 head kit and built a head and cab myself - tolex and all.

I just received my kit today and started unpacking it. The cab looks absolutely phenomenal. I threw the Greenback in right away. Now I just have to do inventory of the kit before I get started. I'll likely start a build thread to show my progress. 

Got to buy a decent multimeter first.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I just received my kit today and started unpacking it. The cab looks absolutely phenomenal. I threw the Greenback in right away. Now I just have to do inventory of the kit before I get started. I'll likely start a build thread to show my progress.


This is great - I'd love to see how it goes. Please post pics and thoughts and any probs/observations. I'll probably get one in the summer...


----------



## thechamp96 (Jan 16, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> This is great - I'd love to see how it goes. Please post pics and thoughts and any probs/observations. I'll probably get one in the summer...


Agreed, your pictorial build thread will be much appreciated by many of the posters here. I am still on the fence about whether or not to build a Trinity kit, but hopefully your work will inspire me to take the final plunge!!!

Could you also post a pic of your cab? Thanks!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I will start up a new thread, likely tonight. Just bought a Multimeter today. I could have settled for the $24 one but instead went with the $88 idiot proof one.

Will post more later. Have to get back to work now.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I will start up a new thread, likely tonight. Just bought a Multimeter today. I could have settled for the $24 one but instead went with the $88 idiot proof one.
> 
> Will post more later. Have to get back to work now.


What did you buy? I'm probably the idiot they meant, and I'd like to survive building an amp...


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I bought an Extech Instruments EX420. Probably waaaaay more multimeter than I actually need but like my dad always said "better to have too much than to have not enough...osti!" (with french canadian accent)


----------

